# Commercial Catering Kitchen



## chek ike (Aug 11, 2004)

I was wondering, from anyone living in the Washington, DC Metro area, if you know of anyone that has Kitchen space to share or rent...
I've checked with a few VFW halls & Churches, but many I have delt with are more work than it's worth...

Thanks!


----------



## hmhpco (Jul 14, 2007)

chek ike,
if you are interested in a commercial kitchen:i know of one in the national airport area,in alexandria.if this might work for you contact nick at [email protected]
hmhpco


----------

